# East Coast Shoot-Out Race Oct 16th



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Hello, just passing the word along that the local track here in Goldsboro/Rosewood, NC is having an asphalt Touring Car Shoot-Out Race on October 16th. Classes are;

Nitro Touring
Stock Touring
19t Touring

Track opens at 9am. Races start at Noon. 3 qualifiers and then the mains. Entry is $25 for first class and $20 each additional class.

Payout for 1st-3rd.

1st gets $75
2nd gets $50
3rd get $25

There will be Raffle prizes. You can pit indoors. Or you can pit outdoors with your own power and/or trailer.

For more info call Glenn at (919) 734-7754.

Come out and have fun!

~Jimmy Mac


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Here is the website for the track...

http://www.glennshobbycorner.com/page13.html


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

One month away....


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Basic rules. Any 2-4 door Sedan body. Rubber tires for Electrics. 6cell batteries. Roar Legal Stock motors (Binary's are allowed). 19t spec motors with locked 24° timing (C1, C1, Reedy Quad 19t, Peak/Orion 19t spec, etc). Nitro Touring is any .12~.15 motor.


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

I though I should post the tracks schedule for those who might be interested..

This weekend we race (Sept. 18th).
October 2nd (asphalt)
October 16th (Shoot-Out)
October 30th (last asphalt race)
November 13th (start of carpet season)
November 27th (carpet)
December-March is every weekend (carpet)

Schedule is subject to change. If it does so.. I'll post it up. This same schedule is on Glenn's Website.

Also... if it rains on a scheduled asphalt raceday... we will race indoors on carpet (except nitro.. duh!) So weather pending this weekend... we may have to race indoors.

On normal weekends track opens around noonish. But lately I've been opening up the track for Glenn at 10am (you can still go there early and practice on the asphalt... you just will not have power or pits). Registration ends around 2pm. Racing starts at 3pm. 3 qualifiers and then the mains. Club races are bump up mains. So if you win the Bmain.. you bump to the Amain.

Basic classes for asphalt are Spec Touring (trinity spec motor and batteries), Stock Touring (rubber tires), 19t Touring (rubber tires), and Nitro Touring.

Any more questions about club races, just post up here. I'll try my best to answer them. I don't run the track or anything. Just a local racer helping him promote his races. You can also call Glenn at the number on the first post for further info.

Thankyou..

Jimmy Mac


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

No racing this weekend. But we will the following Saturday. This past Saturday had rain. So we raced indoors on the carpet. The indoor track will see renovations soon with the road rails goin out... and 2x4's goin in with flappers on the ends. I'll post more on this as soon as it happens.

And Don't FORGET! The Shoot-Out is next month!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Looks like you got some good racing going on down there... good luck to ya!


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Yeah, the racing should be pretty good. We have people from NC, SC, VA, MD, and PA showing up. It'll be a fun race.

Anyways, Track is open this weekend. I'll be opening up at 10am. Ron will run the races. Glenn will be there later in the day. We will run rain or shine. Outdoors if the weather is clear. Indoors on the carpet if it rains. Bring Foams just in case.... Catch yall then

Jimmy Mac


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Okay, just 2 more weeks then the Shoot-Out! Come out and have fun!!


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Just one more week!!!


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Race is coming up this Saturday! Should be a good race!


----------



## slaprock (Dec 3, 2001)

what is the weather looking like this weekend. a few of us are coming down from VA.


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Friday will rain in the morning but clear up by day. Saturday will be Sunny and Windy. Should be a great weekend. Catch yall there!

Jimmy Mac


----------



## KilRuf (Dec 6, 2002)

Weather looks to be great for Saturday. Today the PA/MD crew showed up. Hopefully tomorrow the VA crew will show up along with all the NC crew and a few others. It'll be a great day of racing! Catch yall there..

Jimmy Mac


----------

